# Rathmines 1st Oct



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Late notice going to fish Rathmines bay tomorrow morn. Launching From Old Catalina base boat ramp at 0800. It appears to be pretty protected from the winds so should be nice. Forcast Westerly at 13knots and fine


----------

